# Watch ANZ's dirty video and take action



## sammygee (Feb 23, 2008)

Who's backing pollution in Australia? It's the banks - and ANZ in the dirtiest. ANZ says it's green, but it's the biggest financer of polluting coal power in Australia. Greenpeace needs your help. Tell ANZ to swap new coal power for safe, clean energy.

Watch ANZ's dirty video and take action.

Greenpeace Australia Pacific - Clean Energy Future - Take Action

Posted for Greenpeace Australia


----------

